# Bin Laden's Former Mistress, Kola Boof Gives Advice to Gays in Nigeria: "Kill All Christians!"



## Vunderkind (Jan 15, 2014)

Controversial Sudanese-American author of *“The Sexiest Part of the Bible”* and sworn hater of Christians the world over has come out to speak on the anti-gay law uproar that is ongoing in Nigeria. She, in a nutshell, called on all gay people to form militia groups and seek out the Christians and, in her words, “kill all f**king Christians in Africa.”

The drama queen and former mistress of Osama Bin Laden – who was originally born *Naima Bint Harith* – is famous (or infamous, as the case may be) for several things, one of which was her scandalous statement a few years ago when she said that Osama had held her against her will and had repeatedly raped her. She claimed that her baby boy was the product of rape but her friends rebutted the testimony, saying that she had slept with Osama willingly and had been his lover.

Former Sudanese diplomat, Nadeen Quttub, defending Osama and disproving Kola Boof to the BBC said *“Kola Boof was with Bin Laden willingly and miscarried their child in May 1996…*_Kola Boof accepted marriage with Bin Laden, re-converted to Islam and was very happy with the terrorist, but is now trying to save her reputation in the west with fantastical stories of rape and imprisonment.”_

_Kola Boof made her *“kill all African Christians”* suggestion on Twitter, specifying that gays should kill Christians in Nigeria because of the anti-gay law. _


----------



## LequteMan (Jan 15, 2014)

Unimprressionable adamant religious bigots like this one here should be locked up in Azkaban. She'll damage the society if allowed to roam free. 

DO people ever wondered if they were the one on the other side???????????????????????????????????????? TSK.


----------



## Vunderkind (Jan 15, 2014)

Kola Boof is one of those drama queens on Twitter. She is an attention seeker and will milk anything for the juice and one-minute-fame it might bring.

What does it matter to her if Nigeria passes an anti-gay bill, really? From the edge of her Twitter she's tweeting inflaming words at Nigerian gays...

I once tweeted, "What is a Kola Boof?" when I had no idea who she was, and she blocked me. Muy dramatick.


----------

